# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Opera

## ALEX(XX)

*22 июня, 2010*

*Программа:* Opera 10.53, возможно более ранние версии 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Описание:*  
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности.
 1. Производитель выпустил исправление, которое препятствует эксплуатации уязвимости в win32k.sys драйвере при обработке TrueType шрифтов. Подробное описание уязвимости:
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394589.php 
 2.    Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки. Подробности уязвимости не раскрываются.
 3.    Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки. Подробности уязвимости не раскрываются.
 4.    Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки. Подробности уязвимости не раскрываются.
 5.    Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки. Подробности уязвимости не раскрываются. 

*URL производителя:*  www.opera.com 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 10.54 с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

Они интересно систему обновлений когда-нибудь приведут в порядок? Ни сама опера автоматом о наличии обновления не сообщает, ни даже при принудительном нажатии "проверить наличие обновлений" не пишет ничего.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

У меня всё нормально отработало.

----------


## Travoed

И у меня вручную проверила обновления , скачала и установила . Если  не установлено
" Представлятся как Опера " , то она и не скажет , что есть обновления . Автоматом не сообщает тоже .

----------

